# [ODMP] Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol, Texas ~ January 1, 2006



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

A Trooper with the Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on January 1, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18110*


----------

